

Real life HAL 9000 meets Skynet: AI controlled video surveillance society - inetsee
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/real-life-hal-9000-meets-skynet-ai-controlled-video-surveillance-society

======
bediger
This will never become very popular until they develop Hypocepts(TM) for "nice
racks", "daisy dukes" and "mini-skirts".

